# Bog myrtle essential oil



## nframe (Sep 19, 2017)

I wanted to try this essential oil in soaps but I have heard that it is cancerogenic.  Is this true?  If you use it in soap, what other essential oil would you mix with it?


----------



## lsg (Sep 19, 2017)

I couldn't find much info on bog myrtle.  Since it is similar to eucalyptus, why take a chance with it?  Just use eucalyptus instead.  Here is one list of hazardous essential oils:  https://www.aromaweb.com/essentialoils/hazardous.asp


----------



## nframe (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## SaltedFig (Sep 23, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]Bog Myrtle is also known as Sweet Gale.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]It’s latin name is Myrica gale and it is closely related to Myrica cerifera (Bayberry).[/FONT]

  Although Sweet Gale is in the same family as the Eucalypts, it is in a different genus, in the same way that Roses and Loquats are in the same family but are different genera.

  It is listed on page 359 of the “Essential Oil Safety” book by Robert Tisserand and Rodney Young, where the safety summary states “Hazards: none known”, “Contraindications: none known”, and then continues on page 360 to say that (a tested Canadian hydro-distilled version) contained some constituents that have anti-carcinogenic properties.

  My old reference book (“A Modern Herbal”) mentions that the leaves were used in France as an abortifacient (in other words, pregnant women must NOT use it).

  Sweet Gale was originally used to flavour beer (later replaced by hops) and is documented as a Scottish Highlander clan emblem (plant badge) of the Campbells.


----------

